# Monitor fuera de rango



## mobre (Ene 31, 2007)

Hola, el problema es el siguiente, puse 85hz para el moni y solo aguanta 75hz tonces cuando prendo la pc va todo bien hasta que va a iniciar windows y me tira "SEÑAL FUERA DE RANGO" y desde el modo a prueba de fallos no puedo cambiarlos  Alguien me da una manito plz??


GRACIAS


----------



## williamb (Ene 31, 2007)

Hola MOBRE,  

No se si  te es muy dificil prestar otro monitor ( que trabaje a esta frecuencia ) para que lo conectes momentaneamente, mientras le restauras la configuracion??????????????

( Bueno, eso haria yo )

Buen Dia


----------



## mobre (Ene 31, 2007)

Hola, gracias por tu respuesta, lamentablemente no tengo otro monitor  Pero lo que podria hacer es conectar la PC a una TV pero nose si funcionaria. Si hay otra solucion seria mejor ya que no encuentro el cable para conectarlo a la TV.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 31, 2007)

busca en google, si no me equivoco habia una forma para arrancar en vga.

Tambien prueba en arrancar en modo a prueba de fallos reinstalar el monitor como vga compatible, luego ya lo cambiaras.


----------



## mobre (Ene 31, 2007)

ya esta ya lo solucione, entre en modo a prueba de fallos y restaure el sistema 


graciasss


----------

